# Ancestry DNA test.



## Milkman (Feb 28, 2016)

I have been an amateur genealogist for a while now.  Just play with research in my spare time.

I did the Ancestry DNA test a few weeks back. Its a simple saliva sample and about $100 expense.  It shows I am descended from mostly British and smaller percentage of Irish and western European areas. 

The best part is it shows you others who have done the test that may be related to you. One of the people on that list is a cousin that I already know. This confirms the accuracy of my test and hers. I am looking into the many others shown as probable relatives.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 28, 2016)

I did it also and had similar results.  One of the persons it identifed as possibly related was a cousin, so there is some accuracy to the test.  I was actually surprised at the result, showed we were British and Irish, which I knew, but also indicated that more of our ancestors were from the Iberian Peninsula than Ireland.  Never made that connection before, but it does help explain some things.

Well worth doing.  I made a colored chart of the results, framed it and gave one to each of my siblings as a Christmas present.  It went over really well.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 28, 2016)

Been thinking about it. Allot of Vikings were spread around. I suffer as my father did from Vikings Disease . It will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2016)

My wife has recently signed up to ancestry dot com. She has spent alot of time on my family, she found out we came over from Ireland in the late 1700's, but before that were from Scotland and before that were Vikings. She found our family crest and flag thought it was really neat, but who knows how acurrate it is. She talked about doing the DNA thing, but haven't made a decision yet.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 28, 2016)

chase870 said:


> And they will sell your DNA info to the highest bidders. Once you give this data up its for sale. There are Data bases I use at work that will give me your complete SSN DOB Etc. Soon your DNA will be with it



I wondered about that as I considered doing this. Unless your a criminal what would be the issue with this?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

You can do genealogy research for free through the Mormon church,,,,


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> You can do genealogy research for free through the Mormon church,,,,



The Mormon Church is supposedly the best place on earth to go to research. I would like to check it out one  day.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 28, 2016)

My paternal grandmother was a Darcy. One of my cousins is into genealogy and claims to have traced the Darcy line back to a fellow who was at the battle of Hastings with William.  There is still a Lord Darcy in England.  He has had his DNA done.  This cousin had another of our cousins, a Darcy, tested.  The test showed that our cousin isa closer kin to the original Lord Darcy than is the current Lord Darcy.  LOL  

I don't put too much store in these tests.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 28, 2016)

Our folks said we were black Irish and Scott. One relative has us English and our name is spelled slightly different, Id like to try this DNA stuff to know for sure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 28, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Been thinking about it. Allot of Vikings were spread around. I suffer as my father did from Vikings Disease . It will be interesting to see the results.



What is this illness ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 28, 2016)

Milkman said:


> What is this illness ?





NE GA Pappy said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



I have a condition known as Dupuytren Contracture which is a muscle and tissue condition in the hands.  I was told by the Ortho Dr. that this condition is mostly in European men.  Rare in those descended from Asia, Africa, and the Americas.  Maybe that is what he refers to.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 28, 2016)

I was thinking about trying it myself.  I have an aunt and late uncle that did some research on our family and according to the book they compiled, our name came from some Irish nobleman that got exiled for some reason, being deemed a coward if I recall.  That part does not surprise me at all.  

But the rest of their research claims one of my sets of 6th great grandparents was a niece of Daniel Boone and her husband with my same last name.  Making Daniel's sister Rebecca a 7th GGP.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 29, 2016)

Ive thought about it. Ive done a lot of research through the Mormon website familysearch . org 

Mostly we are from all over England. My paternal great grandmothers parents are from Baden-Baden Germany. 
There is one side that falls untraceable on my paternal side. Seems my g-g-great grandmother had 3 children out of wedlock, which kept her last name. She lived with her unwed sister (whom also seemed to have children out of wedlock) all her life till her son moved out and she went with him till her death. 
This has made me wonder if there was some sort of interracial relationship as something on my paternal side gives my father, grandfather, and I your more darker olive skin tones. 

Thats really the only reason I want the test done. 
Im sure if I paid for ancestry I could pull up more files on them, but Im not sure if itd be worth the money.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 29, 2016)

One thing the test did for me was resolve a question about there being any Native American in my lines. 
We had always heard there was a grandmother several generations back who was Cherokee. My test results don't support that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 29, 2016)

I have been reading through some of the hundreds of probable cousins that match my DNA. Those who are Ancestry members with public family trees are open for the viewing.  I have found several names that are confirmed ancestors on several of my family lines.  There are also MANY folks that are listed as probables that I have no clue how we may be related.

Most of these folks identified as probable relatives are anonymous, but an email link is provided for reaching out to others. 

 I think this test is accurate, but it is also highly likely to encourage folks to pursue these unknown relatives. The study of one's genealogy is an addiction.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 6, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Been thinking about it. Allot of Vikings were spread around. I suffer as my father did from Vikings Disease . It will be interesting to see the results.





Milkman said:


> What is this illness ?



Still wondering ???


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 7, 2016)

I want to do it!

I have an English friend/co-worker that did this already knowing his family history going back several hundred years ,and it was dead on.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## Milkman (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks like the DNA kits are on sale for $79 for a few days.


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 22, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Looks like the DNA kits are on sale for $79 for a few days.




yup...till 4/26


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I have a condition known as Dupuytren Contracture which is a muscle and tissue condition in the hands.  I was told by the Ortho Dr. that this condition is mostly in European men.  Rare in those descended from Asia, Africa, and the Americas.  Maybe that is what he refers to.


I have this as well as my father, but I also have mandibular tori...do you have that by chance?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 22, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> I have this as well as my father, but I also have mandibular tori...do you have that by chance?



No I don't have that


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 23, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Looks like the DNA kits are on sale for $79 for a few days.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Can you share a link? Sounds like an interesting test to do and I'm surprised it only costs $79.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 24, 2016)

Maybe this...


http://dna.ancestry.com/tnc


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 24, 2016)

Milkman said:


> One thing the test did for me was resolve a question about there being any Native American in my lines.
> We had always heard there was a grandmother several generations back who was Cherokee. My test results don't support that.



It is my understanding that the Ancestry test is through your mothers line. If you get a test through your fathers line, you may get a different result.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 24, 2016)

The one described to me by my cousin used the father's line.  He had to use another cousin who was a paternal descendant since line he wanted to trace was on his mother's side.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 24, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I have been an amateur genealogist for a while now.  Just play with research in my spare time.
> 
> I did the Ancestry DNA test a few weeks back. Its a simple saliva sample and about $100 expense.  It shows I am descended from mostly British and smaller percentage of Irish and western European areas.
> 
> ...



Good morning,

I have been thinking about doing some genealogy research on my family for some time, but I am not sure where to get started. My nephew did some a while back, but I am not sure of the accuracy of his work. Some of what he found was accurate, but my dad was able to poke a few holes in some of his work. I think he did some of his own work and just grabbed some off the web that other "distant family" members have done and did not verify it.

I see there are numerous websites out there, but I am unsure of which would be best to start with.


Which website did you find most helpful? and which were less helpful to you?

Any other information you could provide would be helpful as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Apr 24, 2016)

Kawaliga said:


> It is my understanding that the Ancestry test is through your mothers line. If you get a test through your fathers line, you may get a different result.





JustUs4All said:


> The one described to me by my cousin used the father's line.  He had to use another cousin who was a paternal descendant since line he wanted to trace was on his mother's side.



I dont know much about DNA tests or how they work. As I posted above the test has linked me to hundreds of potential "cousins".  I have identified multiple people on both my mother's and father's lines. So this works on both IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 24, 2016)

Steve08 said:


> Can you share a link? Sounds like an interesting test to do and I'm surprised it only costs $79.



If I try to do a link it is to my page on ancestry.  Just go to the ancestry main page it should be there.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 24, 2016)

Swamp Runner said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have been thinking about doing some genealogy research on my family for some time, but I am not sure where to get started. My nephew did some a while back, but I am not sure of the accuracy of his work. Some of what he found was accurate, but my dad was able to poke a few holes in some of his work. I think he did some of his own work and just grabbed some off the web that other "distant family" members have done and did not verify it.
> 
> ...



I think the best place to start is with family. Go to the oldest reliable person on each of your lines and pick his or her mind for any information available. The old fashioned "family bible" is a very accurate place to start if some older family kept one.  Be sure to ask about where ancestors are buried.  Visit the cemeteries in person or on "Find-a-grave" website to see the birth and death dates.  This information helps to weed out possible people with the same name that you will probably encounter.   Ask about exact locations family members lived. This will help in searching through census data bases. Note that census data is not available earlier than about 1940 so you need to have locations from that era and earlier.  Be sure to ask about military records both recent and long ago.  _*Write *_everything down that these people tell you. Be aware that this gets confusing at times. Also be aware that families tend to use the same names over and over, generation after generation. 

Ancestry is a great resource.  You can search public family trees, census data, some military records, death certificates, etc.  I also use Fold3 which is a part of Ancestry for military research.   Be aware that these websites are not easy to navigate and it will take a while to learn them.

Be warned that the study of genealogy is very addictive and fun especially if you have someone else to share your research with.


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the thread and the link. The test cost me 88.95 shipped! Hopefully this will shed some light on a few things


----------



## Killdee (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah I done it too, lets hear all results now in a few weeks!!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 28, 2016)

DEERFU said:


> Thanks for the thread and the link. The test cost me 88.95 shipped! Hopefully this will shed some light on a few things





Killdee said:


> Yeah I done it too, lets hear all results now in a few weeks!!



It will take about 6 weeks or so for you to get the results. The percentage of origin stuff is pretty straight forward and is fairly easy to interpret. 
If you start going through all the many folks who Ancestry identifies as probably cousins of some sort it will take some time to figure that out.

I suppose bottom line is they hope to snag more folks into being amateur genealogists and as a result increase their client base.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 28, 2016)

I have worked on my "roots" a number of years ago using a great deal of what had been done by relatives. I wanted to verify some things and will likely start back with a newer program. What I used before was before Ancestry was available


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 28, 2016)

Me, I'm all Caucasian


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 28, 2016)

if you have the test be ready for a surprise. thought I was just Irish and German. test said I was 34% Scandinavian. Dave


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 28, 2016)

A lot of people moved around. Being from somewhere didn't ascertain your ancestors weren't from somewhere else.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 29, 2016)

On the subject of ancestors...

Have yall found that any family looks like your ancestors from 100+ years ago?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 29, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> On the subject of ancestors...
> 
> Have yall found that any family looks like your ancestors from 100+ years ago?



Yes.  I found a picture of one of my GG Grandpas when he was an old man in the 1890s. 
I had an uncle  (his great grandson) that looked amazingly like him when he was elderly both in appearance and size. There was also a cousin that descended from this same man who had the same characteristics.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Yes.  I found a picture of one of my GG Grandpas when he was an old man in the 1890s.
> I had an uncle  (his great grandson) that looked amazingly like him when he was elderly both in appearance and size. There was also a cousin that descended from this same man who had the same characteristics.



I found a picture of my g-g-g-great grandfather that bares a striking resemblance to my son and I. Its slightly pixelated but you can see the way the eye brows, nose, cheek bones, large forehead, and face shape all come into play  
He was born in 1833 and the photo is probably around the late 50s through the 60s


----------



## j_seph (Apr 29, 2016)

My dad has compiled a book, typed it all with a typewriter. It is approx 4 inches thick of his side of the family. Many years went into it, many places visited around the US to get data. He by hand has tracked us back to 

Joseph Northrup, Immigrant
Birthdate: 	July 17, 1623
Birthplace: 	Yorkshire, Kent, England
Death: 	Died September 11, 1669 in Milford, New Haven, Connecticut, United States





Who was son of
Joseph I Northrup
Birthdate: 	1603
Birthplace: 	Derby, Derbyshire, England
Death: 	Died 1690 in Derbyshire, England


----------



## j_seph (Apr 29, 2016)

j_seph said:


> My dad has compiled a book, typed it all with a typewriter. It is approx 4 inches thick of his side of the family. Many years went into it, many places visited around the US to get data. He by hand has tracked us back to
> 
> Joseph Northrup, Immigrant
> Birthdate:     July 17, 1623
> ...



Little more digging I found he came across the ocean on the Hector
https://www.houseofnames.com/wiki/white-sails

and his grandfather was 
*Reginald de Northrup*


----------



## Milkman (Apr 29, 2016)

j_seph said:


> Little more digging I found he came across the ocean on the Hector
> https://www.houseofnames.com/wiki/white-sails
> 
> and his grandfather was
> *Reginald de Northrup*



Good stuff Joe.   It is obvious that line of your family came from Great Brittan.  Do you know much about all your other lines?


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 29, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> On the subject of ancestors...
> 
> Have yall found that any family looks like your ancestors from 100+ years ago?



Yes kind of.  Half my family from 100 + years ago were in Missouri and the other half from Germany and England.  They immigrated her in two waves.  My father was born in Liverpool England to an American serviceman during ww2 and my grandmother was British/Irish.  Maiden name of Murphy.  We can trace the one side of my dad's family to the confederate army and then it gets difficult.  I'm piecing it together with my 2nd cousin from Missouri who I kind of knew of but reunited with him on ancestry.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Good stuff Joe.   It is obvious that line of your family came from Great Brittan.  Do you know much about all your other lines?


I do not


----------



## Milkman (Apr 29, 2016)

j_seph said:


> I do not



Following each of your lines is where it gets interesting at times. By the time you go back to your great grandparents there are about 12 lines.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 29, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> On the subject of ancestors...
> 
> Have yall found that any family looks like your ancestors from 100+ years ago?



What do y'all think. Me 






and my great, great grandfather.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 29, 2016)

Bill Mc said:


> What do y'all think. Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's your twin Bill. Very cool pic. My GG Grandad fought Yankees in the 63rd and 66th Ga. One day I will learn to post up a pic.

I have some Robert The Bruce roots thru a family line named Kirkpatrick but don't know what he looked like other than the dude in Bravehart!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 30, 2016)

Bill Mc said:


> What do y'all think. Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man! that looks just like you


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 30, 2016)

You can go to the state archives in Clayton Co and use a lot of free resources-ancestry, fold3, etc. I have taken the DNA test as well, and it was pretty cool. I've always heard we had some Indian blood in the family, but I'm as white as you can get. Lol


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 30, 2016)

If you go to the archives take a flash drive to save documents-birth/death certificate , war records, wills, obituaries, etc. I could spend weeks up there...


----------



## Milkman (May 5, 2016)

Ancestry has done some kind of enhancement of their DNA system. 
I went from 900 cousins to almost 1100 in the past few days since the update.


----------

